# Android Studio - Configuration fehlt



## marlem (25. Apr 2020)

Hallo,

obwohl ich mein Android Studio frisch installiert habe, fehlt die Configuration:


Wie bekomme ich die Configuration die in dem Eingabefeld normalerweise drin steht?


----------



## kneitzel (25. Apr 2020)

Wenn Du ein neues Projekt erstellt hast, dann fehlen der Applikation noch alle Abhängigkeiten und so. Gradle muss das erst herunter laden.
Also wenn Du eine Internetverbindung hast, dann musst Du Dich etwas gedulden. Unten in der Statusleiste solltest Du dann etwas wehen wie "2 processes running" oder so.

Erst wenn das durch ist, erscheint die Configuration.


----------



## marlem (25. Apr 2020)

okay, das Projekt was ich geöffnet habe war wohl fehlerhaft.
Ein anderes bestehendes Projekt konnte geöffnet und gestartet werden.

Aber die Neuinstallation hat nichts gebracht!
Wenn ich ein neues Projekt anlegen möchte hagelt es wieder Fehlermeldungen:



> Caused by: org.codehaus.groovy.control.MultipleCompilationErrorsException: startup failed:
> 
> * Try:
> Run with --info or --debug option to get more log output. Run with --scan to get full insights.
> ...



Wird wohl nichts mit barrierefreie Android-Apps entwickeln *seufz*


----------



## kneitzel (26. Apr 2020)

Hast du noch ein altes JRE installiert? Weil mir da u.a. die Meldung aufgefallen ist, dass clans file versio  57 nicht unterstützt ist.

Wobei ich mir die Meldungen selbst noch im Detail am Rechner ansehen muss - jetzt am Handy ist da nicht viel möglich. Interessant ist, dass du bestehende Projekte öffnen konntest... aber da sehe ich evtl. Morgen am Rechner etwas mehr ...


----------



## marlem (26. Apr 2020)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass noch Java 1.8.231 installiert ist.
Soll ich das deinstallieren?


> Interessant ist, dass du bestehende Projekte öffnen konntest...



Ja, das finde ich auch


----------



## kneitzel (26. Apr 2020)

Ja, schmeiss fast das bitte runter. Ggf das JDK dann auch noch neu installieren... damals hatte Oracle eine Lösung mit einem Proxy Java.exe im Windows Verzeichnis das dann eine ausgewählte Java Version aufgerufen  hat ... das ist so aber schon lange nicht mehr in Nutzung aber kann einem ganz schön Probleme machen ...


----------



## marlem (26. Apr 2020)

Also, ich habe den alten JDK deinatalliert. 
Ich habe den aktuellen JDK deinstalliert.
Ich habe den aktuellen JDK installiert.

Habe Android Studio gestartet. 
ein bestehendes Projekt geöffnet und gestartet -> Funktioniert.
Habe ein neues Projekt angelegt:


> Caused by: org.codehaus.groovy.control.MultipleCompilationErrorsException: startup failed:



Außerdem gibt es noch die Fehlermeldung:


> Design editor is unavailable until after a successful project sync


----------



## kneitzel (26. Apr 2020)

Bin jetzt endlich mal am Rechner und da kommt auch die Erinnerung. Was für eine JDK Version hast Du installiert? 

Wenn Du ein zu neues JDK hast (13 oder 14), dann brauchst du eine aktuelle Gradle Version. Dann erzeugt das Android Studio Projekte, die ein zu altes Gradle eingetragen haben.

Schau bitte in dem neuen Projekt einmal nach der Datei
gradle\wrapper\gradle-wrapper.properties
Da wird eine Zeile drin sein wie:
distributionUrl=https\://services.gradle.org/distributions/gradle-6.0-all.zip

Welche Version ist da bei Dir angegeben? 
Also eine Version wie 5.6.2 zusammen mit JDK 13 oder 14 funktionieren nicht. Du kannst aber einmal die Version 6.0 eintragen (Zeile ist ja im Post jetzt eingetragen).

Eine andere Alternative könnte sein, z.B. das JDK 11 zu installieren (Das ist die aktuelle LTS Version)


----------



## marlem (26. Apr 2020)

Du Held!!!
Ich habe mit JDK 13.0.2 .
Ich habe in der Datei gradle-wrapper.properties das hier eingetragen:
distributionUrl=https\://services.gradle.org/distributions/gradle-6.0-all.zip

Jetzt funktioniert es, auch der Emulator!

Frage:
Kann ich in Android Studio hinterlegen, dass es beim erstellen von neuen Projekten IMMER gradle-6.0-all.zip verwendet?


----------



## kneitzel (26. Apr 2020)

Versuch mal im Android Studio Verzeichnis den folgenden Ordner zu finden:
\plugins\android\lib\templates\gradle\wrapper\gradle\wrapper
Da mal die Datei anpassen und schauen, ob er das bei neuen Projekten übernimmt.


----------



## marlem (26. Apr 2020)

Ich habe den Eintrag gemacht, aber er wird beim Projekt anlegen nicht berücksichtigt!

aber jetzt mal noch ein großes D A N K E !!! 
Jetzt kann ich doch barrierefreie Android-Apps entwickeln.


----------



## kneitzel (27. Apr 2020)

Ok, das Kernproblem hier ist, dass man im Projekt selbst auch die Version vom Gradle Wrapper angeben kann. Und da ist 5.6.2 der Standard.

Aber so auf Anhieb finde ich nicht die Einstellung, die das verändert. Aber damit alles synchronisiert ist, solltest Du schauen, ob Du das in IntelliJ selbst anpasst. Also in die Einstellungen des Projekts gehen (Im Projektfenster auf das Root-Element gehen und F4 drücken oder rechte Maustaste drücken und Einstellungen im Menü auswählen. Im Fenster das sich öffnet auf der linken Seite oben auf Project und dann die Maven Version auswählen, die Du nutzen willst. (Da kannst Du auch 6.3 oder so auswählen, falls du eine neuere Gradle Version nutzen willst.)
Das passt dann auch die gradle-wrapper.properties entsprechend an.


----------



## marlem (27. Apr 2020)

> IntelliJ


Ich entwickle in Android Studio.

Okay, Danke für die Anleitung!


----------



## kneitzel (27. Apr 2020)

Sorry, ist in Android Studio nicht anders. Android Studio basiert auf IntelliJ.


----------



## marlem (27. Apr 2020)

Also ich habe es getestet. So kann die Gradle-Version im Projekt eingestellt werden:
Im Menü wählt ihr File/Project Structure, dann Project. Dort könnenihr die Versionsnummern von Gradle Plugin und Gradle selbst einstellen.


----------



## marlem (27. Apr 2020)

> Android Studio basiert auf IntelliJ.



Okay, wieder was gelernt!


----------



## marlem (18. Jan 2021)

Ich habe ich seit Freitag einen neuen Laptop mit *Prozessor* Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-9300H CPU @ 2.40GHz 2.40 GHz und 16 GByte *RAM.*
Jetzt habe ich Android Studio 4.1.1 frisch installiert und habe genau das gleiche Problem dass keine Run/Debug Configuration angezeigt wird. 
Das bedeutet, dass wenn ich ein bestehendes Android-Projekt öffne kann ich es nicht kompilieren/Starten.

Was muss ich tun?


----------



## kneitzel (18. Jan 2021)

Ohne genaue Details kann man Dir nicht helfen. Vermutlich aber wieder eines der bekannten Themen, die wir schon hatten bezüglich gradle. Was für Java Versionen hast Du installiert? Evtl. ein altes 1.8er, das dir in die Suppe spuckt? Oder ein zu neues, so dass das Gradle zu alt ist? Das waren hier im Thread die Knackpunkte bei Dir in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## marlem (18. Jan 2021)

Ja, ich ärgere mich über mich selber, weil ich es nicht aufgeschrieben habe in meiner Mindmap für Android Studio.
JRE 8 Update 271(64bit)
Java SE Development Kit 13.0.2(64bit)

Ich hoffe meine Angaben helfen das Problem zu erkennen. Sonst beantworte ich gerne weitere Fragen.


----------



## kneitzel (18. Jan 2021)

Das JRE 8 deinstallierst Du bitte gleich wieder.

Das 13er JDK deinstallierst Du am Besten auch. Installiere als Basis für Deinen Rechner die LTS Version 11. Und statt auf Oracle greifst Du am besten auf ein OpenJDK zurück. Ich empfehle adoptopenjdk.

(Eigentlich ruhig immer das letzte OpenJDK nehmen, das wäre derzeit 15. Aber wie man im Thread sieht: Da gab es Probleme mit dem Gradle, das Android Studio wohl derzeit als Standard verwendet bzw. das in diversen Projekten noch hinterlegt ist. Daher greif am Besten auf das 11er zurück. Bezüglich Laufzeit spielt es eh keine Rolle, da die App ja eh später auf Android laufen wird.)


----------



## marlem (18. Jan 2021)

Hallo,
ich musste Gradle ausführen. habe es mir jetzt aufgeschrieben.
Openjdk installiert.
Was soll ich für eine JRE installieren?
Mein Programm Freemind benötigt eine JRE!


----------

